# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## پویا نجفی

سلام به نظرتان برای ترمیم معدل دی چقدر زمان نیاز هست؟؟من الان شروع کنم می تونم همه ی درسها رو کامل بخونم یا وقت کم میارم روزی ۸ ساعت میتونم بخونم چند سال دور بودم از درس یادم نمیاد چقدر زمان واسه امتحان نهایی نیازه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## golnar___

اره بابا از الان اگه بخونین که همه رو 20 میشین

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پویا نجفی


سلام به نظرتان برای ترمیم معدل دی چقدر زمان نیاز هست؟؟من الان شروع کنم می تونم همه ی درسها رو کامل بخونم یا وقت کم میارم روزی ۸ ساعت میتونم بخونم چند سال دور بودم از درس یادم نمیاد چقدر زمان واسه امتحان نهایی نیازه


اراده کنی چیزی نشد نداره حاج پوریا*

----------


## apple5731

سلام من یه جا دیدم یکنفر نوشته بود از آموزش و پرورش پرسیده گفتن دیپلم نظام قدیم میتونه تو رشته خودش دیپلم نظام جدید بگیره. یعنی دیپلم تجربی قدیم میتونه دیپلم تجربی جدید بگیره.درسته آیا؟

----------


## علی۲

چرا خردادماه شرکت نمی کنی

----------

